# [Review] - UPDATE- Denon PMA-510AE + Denon DCD-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Dezember 2009)

*Mein Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt

- zum Aktuellen Stand der Anlage geht's hier lang -

-Denon PMA-510AE-
-Denon DCD-510AE-
-Magnat Monitor 220-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



**Inhaltsübersicht:

*1. Einführung/Vorüberlegungen
2. Bestellvorgang/Lieferung
3. Technische Daten & Verarbeitung
4. Klangeindrücke
5. Fazit_

*-Upgrades-*

_6. Ortofon 2m red MM-Tonabnehmer
7. Denon DCD-510AE
 
---

*1. Einführung/Vorüberlegungen*

Nachdem ich mir im Mai diesen Jahres das Teufel Concept E 300 für meinen PC bestellte war ich davon restlos begeistert. So viel Spielfreude und einen so ausgezeichneten Klang hatte ich bis dahin nur selten hören dürfen.
Doch wie das immer so ist...man gewöhnt sich viel zu schnell an gute Sachen und so kam es, dass ich nach einigen Monaten zufriedenen Concept-E-Lauschens die ersten Gedanken über eine eigenständige HiFi-Anlage fasste...so in den nächsten 2-3 Jahren.
Ein vorrangiger Wunsch war dann erstmal mehr Klanggenuss im mobilen Bereich und so suchte ich mir für Weihnachten den Cowon S9 MP3-Player und die Klipsch Image S4 Kopfhörer raus. Die Entscheidung war gefallen, ich musste nur noch auf das Weihnachtsgeld warten.
Eines schönen (unnatürlich warmen ) Samstags machte ich mich dann mal auf den Weg in den hiesigen MediaMarkt um mich noch ein letztes mal durch die Vielzahl von MP3-Playern zu wühlen, vielleicht findet man ja doch noch eine tolle Alternative. Dummerweise machte ich dann noch einen kurzen Zwischenstopp in der (immer größer werdenden) Vinylabteilung und entdeckte wahre Schätze, zwei Alben von "Sigur Rós", einer meiner Lieblingsbands. Deren Alben sind auf Vinyl recht selten zu haben und so lies ich mir die Platten erstmal für eine Woche zurück legen, denn eigentlich hatte ich so gar keinen Platz meinen Plattenspieler wieder aufzustellen um die guten Stücke auch genießen zu können. Während der nächsten Woche kam mir dann die geniale Idee, ich könne doch meinen alten Röhrenfernseher entsorgen, da ich sowieso nurnoch über den PC fern sehe.
Gesagt, getan.

Der Fernseher flog endlich raus, und auf dem frei gewordenen Platz machten es sich zwei Sony SS-EX75 Regallautsprecher, der dazugehörige Sony EX70AV 5.1 Surround A/V-Receiver, ein reloop RMX-3 Kill Mixer als Phono-Vorverstärker, ein reloop RP-2000 Mk3 Plattenspieler und der Philips DVP-3142 DVD-Player als CD-Zuspieler bequem.

Ich legte die Sigur Rós Platte auf und was ich hörte war doch sehr ernüchternd. Der Klang war matschig, undynamisch, extrem mittenlastig...eben wirklich schlecht.

Es dauerte nicht lange und ich warf all meine Weihnachts-Pläne über den Haufen und entschied mich gegen MP3-Player/Kopfhörer und für eine neue HiFi-Anlage, wer braucht im Bus schon absolut glasklaren Sound?! 

Ich machte mich also in den einschlägigen Foren schlau welche Komponenten man für mein Budget, wie schon bei den Teufel damals ca. 300€, neuwertig zu haben sind. Gebrauchte Elektronik ist einfach nichts für mich. Für den dringend nötigen Verstärker kamen eigentlich nur zwei Hersteller in dieser Preisklasse in Frage: Onkyo und Denon. Nachdem ich das Angebot beider Firmen studierte und verschiedene Tests und Reviews zu deren Geräten las fiel die Wahl dann doch schnell auf den Denon PMA-510AE.
Bei den Lautsprechern war es schon schwerer, da nur 100€ Budget für zwei Speaker zur Verfügung standen. Da blieben dann eigentlich nur die Heco Victa 200 und die Magnat Monitor 220 übrig.
Beide Lautsprecher haben insgesamt einen eher positiven Ruf, die Unterschiede zwischen beiden sind wohl eher gering. Letztendlich entschied ich mich dann für die größeren Magnat Monitor 220, die auch optisch ein wenig mehr Eindruck machen als die Heco Victa 200.

So, genug des Geredes über alles was davor war. Es folgt die Bestellung und Lieferung ​


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Dezember 2009)

*2. Bestellvorgang/Lieferung*

*2. Bestellvorgang/Lieferung

*Als erstes bestellte ich mir die Magnat Monitor 220 über amazon.de zu einem Preis von 97€ für das Paar, ohne Versandkosten. Gleich dazu orderte ich noch eine 10m-Rolle 1,5mm² Lautsprecherkabel für 8,99€ plus 0,99€ Versandgebühren.
Die Lautsprecher wurden über die Blue Company GmbH versandt, die Kabel durch MANAX-studio.
Beide Artikel trafen am übernächsten Tag bei mir ein, da gibt es nichts zu meckern, so flott wünscht man sich das.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Kiste der Magnat hatte, wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist, eine ziemlich große Schadstelle an der Seite, hoffentlich ist da nix beschädigt.
Im Karton selbst sind die Lautsprecher wie üblich mit ausreichend Styropor gesichert, und so stellte sich dann auch heraus, dass an den Boxen nichts kaputt war.
Die Lautsprecher an sich waren noch einmal mit einer Plastik-Tüte umverpackt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Nachdem auch dieses Hinderniss vorsichtig entfernt wurde bot sich nun endlich ein freier Blick auf mein neues Spiel-Duett:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Denon-Verstärker wurde von mir einen Tag später über redcoon für 207€, ohne Versandkosten, bestellt und traf ebenfalls 2 Tage später bei mir ein. Der Verstärker war in 2 Kisten verpackt, einer großen redcoon-Kiste in welcher sich dann der Denon-Karton samt Verstärker befand:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In der Kiste fand sich dann der PMA-510AE gut mit Styropor und einer Kunststoff-Tüte gesichert, dazu noch die mehrsprachige Bedienungsanleitung, Fernbedienung und passende Batterien:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun konnte es endlich ans Aufbauen der Anlage gehen. Insgesamt bleibt zu sagen, dass der Bestell- und Liefervorgang wirklich sehr zufriedenstellend ablief.​


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Dezember 2009)

*3. Technische Daten & Verarbeitung*

*3. Technische Daten & Verarbeitung

Technische Daten des Denon PMA-510AE laut Datenblatt:

Endstufe:**
*Ausgangsleistung:



2x 45W bei 8Ohm (20Hz - 20 kHz, 0.07% Klirr)
2x 70W bei 4Ohm (1kHz, THD 0.7% Klirr)
              Klirrfaktor:


0,02% bei 8Ohm und 1kHz
 
*Vorverstärker:*
             Phono-Vorverstärker Ausgangsleistung: 


150mV (REC OUT)
 
             Eingangs-Empfindlichkeit/Impedanz:

                                      Line:


100mV/47kOhm (Source Direct: Aus)
                                                                   100mV/16kOhm (Source Direct: Ein)
                                       Phono:


2.5mV/47kOhm
 
             RIAA-Abweichung:



                                       Phono: 20 Hz - 20kHz, ± 0.5dB
 
             Rauschspannungsabstand:



                                       Line:                      105dB (Source Direct: Ein)
                                       Phono (MM):            84dB (0,5mV)
 
             Klangregler:



                                       Bass: 100Hz, ± 8dB
                                       Höhen: 10kHz, ± 8dB
 
*Allgemeines:*


             Stromverbrauch (Standby): weniger als 0.3W im Standby
             Abmessungen (BxHxT): 434mm x 121mm x 307mm
             Gewicht:                           6,5kg
 
*Verarbeitung des Denon PMA-510AE:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: www.denon.de

​Die Verarbeitung des PMA-510AE würde ich insgesamt als hervorragend bezeichnen. Die Front wird von einer 3mm starken Platte aus gebürstetem Aluminium geziert. Am auffälligsten an der Front sind sicher der große Volume-Regler sowie der Eingangswahlschalter in Form eines Drehschalters. Diese sind, ebenso wie alle anderen Drehregler und Bedienknöpfe aus Plastik gefertigt, haben jedoch eine gebürstete Aluminium-Applikation an der Vorderseite. Auch der Netzschalter wurde so aufgewertet.
Der Lautstärkeregler ist motorisiert, bewegt sich also bei Lautstärkeänderungen durch die Fernbedienung mit. Die gewählte Eingangsquelle wird durch einen Ring aus orange-farbenen LEDs rund um den Eingangswahlschalter angezeigt. Die LEDs leuchten gut sichtbar, aber nicht zu hell.
Die Druckknöpfe haben allesamt einen guten Druckpunkt und fühlen sich nicht wackelig an. Die Kopfhörerbuchse (6,3mm) ist vergoldet, und sitzt ebenfalls fest im Gehäuse, verfügt aber nicht über einen seperaten Laustärkeregler.
Die Regler für Bass, Treble und Balance lassen sich weich und mit einem guten Feedback drehen, sie haben an ihrem jeweiligen Null-Punkt eine Raste.
Das Gehäuse an sich besteht aus 1mm starkem Blech und ist sauber lackiert, es finden sich keine Lacknasen oder Tropfen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: www.denon.de
​ 
Auf der Rückseite befinden sich insgesamt 6 Eingänge und 2 Ausgänge sowie das Lautsprecher-Terminal für den Anschluss von 2 Lautsprecherpaaren.
Die Erdungsschraube sitzt gut und so lassen sich Kabelschuhe perfekt befestigen, das sah beim reloop-Mixer problematischer aus. Die Cinch-Buchsen lassen sich weder reindrücken noch verschieben, sind aber nicht vergoldet.
Die Schraubklemmen für die Lautsprecher sind gut zugänglich und stabil, es können auch Bananenstecker benutzt werden.
Der PMA-510AE verfügt dazu außerdem noch über einen Stromausgang für ein weiteres Audiogerät, beispielsweise einen CD-Player oder Plattenspieler. Die Geräte schalten sich zeitgleich mit dem PMA-510AE ein bzw. aus wenn sie an diesem Stromausgang betrieben werden. Eine wirklich praktische Sache.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Innenleben des PMA-510AE:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ *Technische Daten der Magnat Monitor 220 laut Datenblatt:

*Konfiguration:                        2-Wege Bassreflex
Belastbarkeit: 90W (Sinus)/180W (Musik)
Impedanz: 4Ohm - 8Ohm
Frequenzbereich: 34Hz - 35000Hz
empfohlene Verstärkerleistung: 30W - 180W
Wirkungsgrad (1W/1m): 91dB 
Abmessungen (BxHxT):           210mm x 355mm x 280mm



*Verarbeitung der Magnat Monitor 220:

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lautsprecher machen im Allgemeinen einen guten Eindruck, wenn man sich den günstigen Preis vor Augen hält. Ein verwindungssteifes 19mm-MDF-Gehäuse, Kirsch-Furnier und vergoldete Schraubklemmen sprechen da eine deutliche Sprache.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dem entgegen stehen aber auch kleinere Mängel in der Verarbeitung des Furniers, so vor allem an den Kanten der Verjüngung an der Front und einer Kante in der eingelassenen Frontplatte:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Tiefmitteltöner besteht aus einer 170mm-Zellulosemembran, die mit einem aluminiumfarbenen Hartlack lackiert wurde, ich konnte 2 oder 3 kleinere Lacknasen entdecken. Das Chassis ist gleichmäßig eingepasst, die Spaltmaße hätten etwas schmaler ausfallen können:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Hochtonbereich wird durch eine 25mm Gewebekalotte repräsentiert,die gleichmäßig und mit schmalem Spalt eingepasst ist. Die Innen-Sechskant-Schrauben haben leichte Schrammen, machen aber ansonsten einen edlen Eindruck:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mitgelieferten Frontabdeckungen sind gut bespannt, der Stoff weist keine Risse oder Unregelmäßigkeiten auf. Da mir die Lautsprecher mit Abdeckung aber zu konservativ aussehen habe ich sie abgemacht.

Bleibt zu sagen, dass die Verarbeitung der Magnat ihrem Preis entsprechen, man darf keine Wunder erwarten, hier und da gibt es unregelmäßigkeiten, aber im großen und ganzen sehen die Lautsprecher durchaus wertig aus.​


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

*4. Klangeindrücke

Allgemeines zum Klang

*Bevor ich den Klang bei einzelnen Titeln beurteilen will möchte ich erstmal ein paar allgemeine Dinge dazu formulieren.
Über die Bühnendarstellung der Magnat werde ich vorerst kein Urteil abgeben, da die Lautsprecher dafür derzeit einfach zu eng beieinander stehen, das wird sich wohl auch erst im Frühjahr ändern wenn ich mein Zimmer entsprechend umbaue, aber dafür muss erstmal noch ein wenig gespart werden. 
Außerdem stelle ich derzeit einen gravierenden Qualitätsunterschied zwischen der Wiedergabe von Schallplatten und CDs fest, Vinyls klingen um ein vielfaches differenzierter und klarer als CDs, was wohl auf den ziemlich minderwertigen DVD-Player zurückzuführen ist, auch da wird sich wohl erst in einem oder zwei Monaten die Gelegenheit ergeben einen neuen Denon DCD-510AE CD-Player anzuschaffen.

_Zur Allgemeinen Charakteristik der Magnat Monitor 220:

_Die Magnat spielen für ihren Preis durchaus überzeugend. Sie bieten einen unerwartet kräftigen Tiefton, der sogar durchaus spürbar ist, was ich bei dieser Lautsprechergröße nicht in diesem Maße erwartet hätte.

Der Tiefmittelton neigt durch die Bassreflexkonstruktion in einigen Situationen, so vor allem bei dominanten Bass-Gitarren, leicht zum Dröhnen und wirkt etwas unpräzise. Drums werden hingegen schön druckvoll und präzise wiedergegeben.

Der Mitteltonbereich kann durchaus überzeugen, ist stets präsent und klar. Die Instrumentendifferenzierung ist überwiegend sehr gut, nur in außerordentlich komplexen Arrangements mit vielen Synthis, Gitarren-Wänden und Gesang kommen die Monitor 220 nah an ihre Grenzen und "verwaschen" etwas.

Die Höhen sind angenehm warm abgestimmt, klingen nie unangenehm spitz und trotzdem brillant. So macht es auch über längere Zeit spaß der Musik zu lauschen.

Insgesamt kann ich sagen, dass die Magnat Monitor 220 zwar keine wirklichen HiFi-Klangwunder sind, aber für ihren geringen Preis doch erstaunlich gute Qualität liefern. So sind sie bei einem begrenzten Budget (wie dem meinen ) durchaus eine gute Wahl für Einsteiger in das Hobby HiFi, sie bieten ohne hohes finanzielles Risiko erste Ausblicke abseits der üblichen 2.1-PC-Systeme und Billig-Kompakt-Anlagen aus dem Katalog.

_Zum Denon PMA-510AE:

_Der PMA-510AE bietet einen wundervoll klaren Klang, meistert hervorragend den Spagat zwischen Qualität und Leistung.
Der Verstärker erzeugt einen überzeugenden Druck und spielt bis in hohe Pegel sehr verzerrungsfrei.
Für kleinere Räume bietet er Leistung im Überschuss, schon bei 12Uhr-Stellung des Volume-Reglers liefert er Lautstärken weit über dem gesunden Maß.
Das Rauschverhalten würde ich als ausgezeichnet bewerten. Bei gewähltem CD-Eingang ist absolut kein Rauschen wahrnehmbar. Der Phono-Eingang erzeugt ein sehr leises Rauschen (auch bei ausgeschaltetem Plattenspieler), welches aber nur hörbar ist, wenn man sich unmittelbar vor den Lautsprecher stellt.
Die Loudness-Funktion bezweckt eine Tiefen- und Hochton-Verstärkung bei leisen Pegeln (deutlich unterhalb von Zimmerlautstärke) und funktioniert ausgesprochen zufriedenstellend, da sie weder verzerrt noch rauscht.
Die Bass- und Treble-Regler machen da keine Ausnahme, auch sie regeln den Klang sehr sauber bis zur gewünschten Charakteristik. Schön dabei ist, dass manuelle Bass- und Treble-Anhebungen bei hohen Pegeln vom Verstärker reduziert werden und der Verstärker somit auch bei hohen Lautstärken nicht verzerrt.
Bleibt noch die Source-Direct-Funktion. Kurz und knapp: Sie erfüllt ihren Zweck so wie man es erwartet und leitet das Eingangssignal unverändert an die Endstufen weiter. Sie wird von mir standardmäßig genutzt und wird nur bei sehr schlechten Aufnahmen deaktiviert um der Musik dann etwas mehr "Pepp" zu geben.


*The Best of Dire Straits & Mark Knopfler - Private Investigations [Vinyl LP]*

Den Anfang möchte ich mit dem Medium machen, welches den Ausschlag für eine Anschaffung einer HiFi-Anlage gegeben hat: die gute alte Schallplatte.
Mein erste Anschaffung in dem Bereich war das Dire Straits Best of. Vorerst muss ich mich leider mit dem eher unterdurchschnittlichen Tonabnehmer Audio Technica 3600L zufrieden geben, die Anschaffung eines Ortofon 2M red ist aber fest eingeplant und wird noch in den nächsten Tagen folgen.
Das Album beginnt mit dem wohl bekannten "Sultans of Swing", einer rockigen Midtempo-Nummer die wohl jedem Rock-Fan bekannt sein dürfte.
Schon die ersten Takte bieten eine dem Teufel Concept E300 unbekannte Spritzigkeit. Das Zusammenspiel von Bass- und Elektro-Gitarre wirkt viel homogener, es bildet eine Einheit ohne die gewünschte Differenzierung der einzelnen Instrumente vermissen zu lassen.Der Tiefton spielt präziser, der Mittelton zeigt sich präsent, die Höhen brillant, klar und zu keiner Zeit nervig spitz.
Knopflers Gesang kommt an diese Klasse nicht ganz heran, wirkt stellenweise etwas dünn, lässt ein wenig Durchsetzungsvermögen vermissen und trennt sich nicht völlig von der Instrumentierung.
Das folgende "Love over Gold" geht da einen ganz anderen Weg. Der eher langsame Titel wird vor allem von einem Piano und einer Akustik-Gitarre dominiert. Beide Instrumente spielen sehr realistisch, selbst bei meiner eher suboptimalen Aufstellung baut sich eine angnehme Bühne auf. Das unterstützende Schlagzeug erzeugt ein überzeugend warmes Fundament. Piano und Akustik-Gitarre klingen realistisch linear. Knopflers Gesang kommt hier nun um ein vielfaches besser zur Geltung.
Den Abschluss der A-Seite bildet "Romeo & Juliet". Hier sollen die Magnat nun ihre Dynamik-Fähigkeiten zeigen, denn der Titel begeistert mit ruhigen Strophen die in lauteren komplexen Refrains aufgehen.
Auch hier können die Magnat Monitor 220 weitesgehend überzeugen. Der Übergang von leise und einfach zu laut und komplex gelingt ziemlich gut, so erwische ich mich dann im Refrain auch regelmäßig dabei im Takt mitzuwippen. Das Lied macht einfach eine Menge spaß. Knopflers Gesang wird wiederum nicht überragend dargestellt, die Magnat vermitteln den Eindruck, er würde durch ein Blatt Papier singen, es fehlt hörbar an Klarheit.


*Glasvegas - Glasvegas [Vinyl LP]*

Mit meiner nächsten Vinyl möchte ich nun einmal einen Vergleich zwischen Vinyl und CD machen, denn das Album besitze ich auf beiden Medien. Tontechnisch ist das Album, wie schon im Teufel CE300-Test erwähnt, kein Meisterwerk, kommt klanglich nicht an die Klasse der Dire-Straits-LP ran.
Auf dem schwarzen Gold wirkt das ganze Album aber viel stimmiger als auf CD. Zwar lässt die analoge Scheibe die Hochtonbrillanz und Differenziertheit der CD vermissen, überzeugt aber mit einem trockeneren und wärmeren Bass und einer homogeneren Gesamtabstimmung. Während die CD einen eher analytischen, gar sterilen Klang erzeugt wirkt die LP doch glaubhafter, spielt nicht nur einzelne Instrumente plus Gesang sondern bietet einem wirkliche Musik. Sicher, dieses "analoge feeling" mag nicht jedem gefallen, viele haben sich an den glaskaren und fehlerfreien Klang einer CD gewöhnt, aber für mich klingt eine Schallplatte dann doch noch ein Stück mehr nach handgemachter Musik. So fügt sich vor allem der Gesang von James Allen viel intuitiver in das Gesamtgeschehen während man auf der CD stellenweise die Anonymität einer Studiokabine heraushört.
Das alles können aber nur erste Eindrücke darstellen, da der verwendete AT3600L-Tonabnehmer mehr in die Richtung Spielzeug geht als irgendetwas mit HiFi zu tun zu haben. Aus diesem Grund sind meine ersten Eindrücke mehr als Richtungsweis zu sehen als als endgültige Meinung über das neue System.



Nachdem nun endlich (nach 2-wöchiger Lieferzeit) das benötigte Klinke-Cinch-Kabel zur Verbindung des PCs mit der Stereo-Anlage da ist möchte ich nun auch digitale Quellen vorstellen.
Die vorgestellten Titel sind durchweg verlustfrei komprimierte CD-Rips. Im Quervergleich zwischen DVD-Player (als CD-Zuspieler) und dem PC (Asus Xonar D1 Soundkarte) als Quellsignal konnte ich keine Unterschiede feststellen, daher wird nur der PC genutzt.
Als Software kommt foobar2k in der Version 0.9.6.8 zum Einsatz, die Wiedergabe wird über ASIO realisiert. Der Lautstärkeregler in foobar steht bei 0db, die Lautstärkeregelung im Treiber ist auf 75% festgesetzt um eventuelles Übersteuern oder ein hohes Rauschen zu vermeiden.
Der am Verstärker ankommende Pegel ist so in etwa mit dem des DVD-Players zu vergleichen.
Sämtliche Klangbeeinflussung habe ich versucht so weit wie möglich zu vermeiden. Das bedeutet im Einzelnen, dass die Sampling-Frequenz im Soundkarten-Treiber der Quelle angepasst wird (CD: 44.1 KHz, DVD: 48 KHz), der EQ im Treiber ist deaktiviert, es kommen keine Umgebungseffekte zum Einsatz und am Verstärker ist die Source Direct-Funktion aktiviert.
Zu bemerken ist abschließend noch, dass die analoge Verbindung zwischen PC und Verstärker sehr gut funktioniert, ein Massebrummen ist nicht zu vernehmen, das Rauschen ist extrem leise und nur bei sehr lauten Pegeln feststellbar, und auch dann nur, wenn keine Musik gespielt wird und man das Ohr direkt an den Lautsprecher hält.
*
Alphaville - Forever Young - Forever Young

*Anfangen möchte ich mit der eigentlich erschreckendsten Enttäuschung überhaupt. Alphavilles Album "Forever Young" gilt als eine herausragende Produktion.
Als erstes höre ich den Titel "Forever Young" über die Stereo-Anlage.
Die Stimmenwiedergabe ist sehr klar, S-Laute werden sauber aber unaufdringlich abgebildet, der Tiefgang gelingt gut, der Hall-Effekt löst sich gut vom Lautsprecher, drängt sich nie in den Vordergrund, schafft aber eine gute Atmosphäre.
Die einsetzenden Drums werden präzise wiedergegeben, der Bass könnte etwas präsenter sein, ist aber insgesamt noch als gut zu bezeichnen. Auffällig ist jedoch die Fehlende Differenzierung im Hochtonbereich, die Hi-Hats werden kaum nur sher leise und verwaschen herausgearbeitet.
Auf dem Teufel-System bietet sich eine völlig andere Klangcharaketristik.
Der Gesang wird hier sehr höhenlastig wiedergegeben, der Hall-Effekt drängt sich deutlich in den Vordergrund, das lässt die Stimme deutlich dominanter klingen, sie drängt sich praktisch in den Vordergrund, die begleitenden Synthesizer treten stark in den Hintergrund. Die Drums werden kraftvoll und abgrundtief vom Subwoofer gespielt, knackig und trocken, nicht ganz so präzise wie die Magnats, aber doch ausreichend.
zusammenfassend enttäuscht das Teufel bei diesem Titel nichtsdestotrotz sehr, man könnte fast sagen, es klingt wie ein Kofferradio, an das ein guter Subwoofer angeschlossen wurde. Die für ein Subwoofer-Satelliten-System typische Badenwannencharakteristik ist bei "Forever Young" sher deutlich hörbar. Manchen Leuten gefällt dieser Sound aber tatsächlich besser als die homogene Spielweise der Magnat-Lautsprecher, ich bevorzuge deutlich letzteres!


*Mitsuko Uchida & Mark Steinberg - Mozart - Sonatas for Piano & Violin (Philips Hybrid-SACD, Audio-CD-Teil gerippt) - Sonata for Piano and Violin in F, K377 - 2. Tema Con Variazioni, Andante

*Diese CD begeisterte mich schon beim Test des Teufel CE300, war doch die samtige Violinen-Wiedergabe ein wahrer Genuss.
Diesen Eindruck habe ich auch heute noch, wenn ich das Stück über das Teufel-System höre, das Violinen-Spiel begeistert jedesmal aufs Neue. Doch wie damals schon angemerkt konnte die Piano-Wiedergabe nie richtig überzeugen, fehlte es doch deutlich an Tiefgang im Mitteltonbereich, außerdem hört man beim Piano immer ein geringes Maß an Verzerrung, richtig klar und rein spielt es nie.
Auch die Regallautsprecher können das Piano nicht völlig klar wiedergeben, auch hier sind leichte Verzerrungen herauszuhören, aber der Tiefgang des Pianos weiß nun umso mehr zu überzeugen. Der Klang wirkt um ein vielfaches voluminöser. Die Violine wird einen Tick wärmer gespielt, hat aber einen präzisen Abgang im Hochton. Sie wird sauber unddetailreich wiedergegeben, einzelheiten wie das Aufsetzen des Bogens auf die Saiten oder das Einatmen von Herrn Steinberg sind schön herausgearbeitet. Die Trennung der Instrumente gelingt den Magnats dagegen nicht so gut wie dem Teufel-System, im überwiegenden Teil der Wiedergabe wirkt die Musik dadurch aber durchaus angenehmer, da weniger steril, in einigen Passagen jedoch ist ein leichtes Verwaschen zu vernehmen.
An diesem Stück zeigt sich deutlich die Unterschiedliche Auslegung der beiden Klangerzeuger. Das Teufel-System überzeugt den geneigten Hörer mit einer brillanten Hochtonwiedergabe und einer sehr guten Instrumenten-Trennung, es spielt dadurch analytisch. Die Magnats überzeugen dagegen mit einer musikalischeren Spielweise die zwar nicht immer die Reinheit des Teufelsystems erreicht, aber insgesamt einen großen Schritt harmonischer klingt.

*The xx - xx - Fantasy

*
Dieser Titel ist DER "Benchmark" für jeden Tieftöner, ab Mitte des Stückes setzt ein abgrundtiefer Klangteppich ein der jeden noch so tief spielenden Subwoofer fordert.
Hier zeigt der Teufel-Subwoofer dann auch deutlich was in ihm steckt. Er presst einem den Schall ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste in den Magen, bringt jeden Gegenstand im Raum in Schwingung. Er lässt jede Zurückhaltung fallen, scheint fasst die Kontrolle zu verlieren.
Das mag als Erfahrung mal ganz lustig sein, hat aber dann mit Musik doch nicht viel zu tun, denn der Subwoofer stellt sich wie eine Mauer vor das restliche Frequenzspektrum, so dass der Rest des Titels schlicht in einem einzigen Bass-Wabern untergeht.
Die Magnats spielen hier, wie zu erwarten, deutlich zurückhaltender im Tiefton. Trotzdem spielen sie einen, für ihre Größe bemerkenswerten Bassteppich, inklusive Bauchkribbeln. Die Wiedergabe ist hier aber deutlich gefälliger, da sich der Tiefton gleichberechtigt einfügt und auch dem Mittel- und Hochtonbereich seine Daseinsberechtigung zugesteht.

*
HIM - Razorblade Romance - Right here in my arms
*
Diese rockige Nummer hat mir auch schon auf dem Teufel-System unglaublich gefallen, überzeugte sie doch mit einer hohen Dynamik und einer extrem gefällig spielenden E-Gitarre.
Doch auch dieser Titel weiß auf den Magnat-Lautsprechern besser zu gefallen. Zwar erreicht die Dynamik nicht ganz das Niveau der E300-Anlage, dafür können die Regallautsprecher aber mit einer deutlich linearen Abstimmung punkten. So wird Ville Valos Gesang nicht so stark von Tief- und Hochton zurückgedrängt, kann sich im Gesamtkonzept um ein vielfaches besser behaupten. Auch die E-Gitarre wird einen Tick konsequenter Dargestellt, etwas weniger Scharf im Hochtonbereich, deutlich präsenter im Mittelton.
Der Titel überzeugt sowohl auf dem Teufel-System als auch auf den Magnats, beide zeigen wieder eine völlig unterschiedliche Ausrichtung. Aber auch hier spielen die Magnats wieder viel musikalischer und harmonischer.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

*5. Fazit

*Ist es nun überhaupt angebracht das Teufel Concept E300 mit dem Gespann aus Denon PMA-510AE und Magnat Monitor 220 zu vergleichen? 
Nur bedingt, wie ich finde. Beide Systeme sind für völlig unterschiedliche Aufgaben gedacht. Und so sollte sich jeder vor einem Lautsprecherkauf überlegen, welchen Zweck das System überhaupt erfüllen soll.
Beide von mir vorgestellten Systeme schlagen mit ca. 300€ zu Buche, bieten aber dafür völlig unterschiedlichen Klang. Als PC-System zum Spielen und Filme schauen ist verständlicherweise das Concept E300 natürlich die deutlich bessere Wahl, bietet es doch durch den starken Subwoofer und die 5 Satelliten mächtig Spaß beim spielen.
Für den Musikgenuss ist es aber nur sehr bedingt geeignet. Auch Teufel kann die Physik nicht außer Kraft setzen und so hat auch dieses Subwoofer-Satelliten-Gespann die typische Badewanncharakteristik, also einen starken Tiefton, einen prägnanten Hochton und sehr zurück haltende Mitten. Musik spielt sich nun aber vor allem in diesem Frequenzbereich ab, und so kann das Teufelsystem diese Schwächen nur durch eine relativ weiche Hochtonabstimmung und einen präzise spielenden Subwoofer versuchen zu kaschieren. Das gelingt ihm im vergleich zu anderen PC-Systemen auch wirklich gut, aber die Musikalität einer etwa gleichteuren Stereo-Anlage erreicht es um Längen nicht.

Der Denon PMA-510AE ist in seiner Preisklasse ein absolutes Topmodell, mehr Verstärker kann man für 200€ kaum bekommen. Der Vollverstärker spielt klanglich mindestens eine Liga über den üblichen Kompaktanlagen, hat eine absolut saubere Klangregelung ohne Verzerrung oder Rauschen und bietet dank Source Direct auch dem ambitionierten Musikhörer einen sehr guten Sound. Dieser Anspruch wird durch die elegante Optik und nicht zuletzt die hervorragende Haptik nochmals unterstrichen.

Die Magnat Monitor 220 sind nun natürlich noch ein ganzes Stück von high fidelem Klang entfernt. Aber als Einstiegslösung waren sie für mich eine lohnende Investition. Für den geforderten Preis von knapp 100€ bekommt man einen durchaus guten Klang, ein ansprechendes äußeres und eine (bis auf kleine Einzelheiten) gute Verarbeitung.

Nichtsdestotrotz ist der Wunsch nach "mehr Klang" immernoch vorhanden, und so werden die Magnat-Lautsprecher wohl nicht älter als ein halbes oder maximal ganzes Jahr werden. Der Denon kann sich dagegen auf eine lange Zusammenarbeit einstellen, den gebe ich so schnell nicht wieder her.

Feedback jeder Art ist natürlich wie immer willkommen.*
*


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

Bin mal gespannt


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*

Auf einmal ein Denon Freund...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Auf einmal ein Denon Freund...



das war ich schon länger, habe sie bei Freunden immer empfohlen, konnte mir nur bisher selbst keinen Denon leisten


----------



## > Devil-X < (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> das war ich schon länger, habe sie bei Freunden immer empfohlen, konnte mir nur bisher selbst keinen Denon leisten



Denon ist wie Audi - teuer, gefragt aber eben gut. Nur zimmer Ich mir lieber die Klipsch rein, als das olle Denon Logo (In schwarz sähe das Bild sicher besser aus). Eventuell hole Ich mir erst den Center, um zumindest etwas neues zum Spielen zu haben - oder ne neue Digicam, weil das Omnia HD bei Dunkelheit abkackt... So könnte Ich neue Pics von den Klipsch & Denon reinstellen.

Ist schon traurig, wenn Magnat bei seinen untersten Boxen Furniere verwendet, Klipsch macht sowas ja erst ab den RF 63. Die Magnat wären bei mir ein Kandidat für das Projekt ,,Bad 2.0" mit dem Frey Tuner, dem Marantz PM 350 sowie den Magnat...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*



> Die Magnat wären bei mir ein Kandidat für das Projekt ,,Bad 2.0" mit dem Frey Tuner, dem Marantz PM 350 sowie den Magnat...



Dann solltest du aber das Gehäuse der Magnat nochmal komplett mit nem transparenten Schutzlack überziehen damit das Furnier nicht an den Kanten aufquellen kann. Aber Klanglich sind sie für ihren Preis wirklich ziemlich gut, reichen auch locker für Räume bis 15m² aus...


----------



## nfsgame (14. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*

Liest sich super, ich bin gespannt wann es weitergeht .


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*

-Update- erste allgemeine Klangeindrücke "zu Papier" gebracht.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*

Das Dröhnen ist ein Resultat der wandnahen Aufstellung in dieser Nische. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Dröhnen verschwindet, wenn die LS aus der Nische verschwinden.


----------



## > Devil-X < (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*

Liest sich ja gut - typisch für dich 

@offtopic: Ich hab mir mal bei ebay ne neue Cam besorgt, Ich hoff die kommt noch vorm Wochenende - dann gibts gute Bilder meiner Anlage als Update für meinen Test zu den Klipsch + Denon.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das Dröhnen ist ein Resultat der wandnahen Aufstellung in dieser Nische. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das Dröhnen verschwindet, wenn die LS aus der Nische verschwinden.



Na wenn du damit recht behältst wär das schon ne tolle Angelegenheit, da das Dröhnen im Tiefmittelton eigentlich mein einziger wirklicher Kritikpunkt an den LS ist...aber wie gesagt, mit dem richtig Aufstellen wirds leider noch ne ganze Zeit auf sich warten lassen müssen.



Devil96 schrieb:


> Liest sich ja gut - typisch für dich



Danke danke


----------



## rabe08 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*

Denon war eine gute  Wahl - ich habe hier schon seit 20 Jahren einen 920er im Einsatz, immer gut gepflegt, immer noch Top. Ich hätte nur die Zähne zusammengebissen und wäre etwas größer eingestiegen - einen guten Verstärker hat man sehr sehr lange...

Bei den Boxen würde ich in absehbarer Zeit auf 120 Liter Regalboxen gehen, 3 Wege System, klassisch abgestimmt, d.h. neutral bis mittenlastig. Gerade für audiophiles Vinyl-Material die beste Wahl. Besser als basslastig.

Alles gute!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*



> Denon war eine gute Wahl - ich habe hier schon seit 20 Jahren einen 920er im Einsatz, immer gut gepflegt, immer noch Top. Ich hätte nur die Zähne zusammengebissen und wäre etwas größer eingestiegen - einen guten Verstärker hat man sehr sehr lange...


Sicher hätte mir ein PMA-710AE oder ein PMA-1500AE noch ein Stück besser gefallen, aber als Azubi ohne eigenen Verdienst hat man leider nur sehr begrenzte Möglichkeiten und muss manchmal den steinigen Weg über viele Zwischenstufen gehen  aber ich denke auch, dass der PMA-510AE erstmal für eine sehr lange Zeit ausreichen wird. Die Magnat-Lautsprecher sind logischerweise nicht der Weisheit letzter Schuss und sollen auch nur als Übergangslösung gedacht sein, spätestens in einem Jahr sollen sie dann durch bessere ersetzt werden.

-Update: erste Klangeindrücke von speziellen Alben zu Wort gebracht-


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*

Azubi ohne eigenen Verdienst?? 
Der 510er reicht schon, immerhin macht der Verstärker nur wenigen den am Ende zu Trage kommenden Klang aus. Der alte Marantz PM 350 von mir funzt nun auch komplett - kein Potikratzen mehr, hab nur etwas Kontaktspray draufgemacht. Und Klanglich hält der locker mit dem Denon mit - aber ohne dessen Klangverbesserungsschnickschnack.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*



> Azubi ohne eigenen Verdienst??



Tja...ich darf für meine Ausbildung noch 95€ pro Monat zahlen 



> Der 510er reicht schon, immerhin macht der Verstärker nur wenigen den am Ende zu Trage kommenden Klang aus. Der alte Marantz PM 350 von mir funzt nun auch komplett - kein Potikratzen mehr, hab nur etwas Kontaktspray draufgemacht. Und Klanglich hält der locker mit dem Denon mit - aber ohne dessen Klangverbesserungsschnickschnack.



Na dann bin ich mal auf einen Test des Marantz gespannt, die neueren Geräte von denen gefallen mir ja nichtmehr so...aber deiner macht schon nen sehr soliden Eindruck. Hast du schon eine Idee was du da dran hängen wirst?


----------



## > Devil-X < (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt (in Arbeit)*

Musste auch noch bezahlen?? Arme Sau ^^.
Nee, nen Test seperat gibts nicht, kann den aber evtl. mal in meinem Test zu den Klipsch mit rein nehmen, aber mal schauen. Bin schon froh, dass der wieder zu 100% funktioniert, und durch den EQ in der Front kann man sich alleine durch die Standboxen ohne Subwoofer sich die Bässe in den Magen pumpen lassen - spaßenshalber 

Den Marantz und den Frey Tuner werd Ich fürs Bad einsetzen, dazu kommt neben den Tuner noch der Rechner dran, als alternative Musikquelle. Und als Boxen dürfen deine Magnat oder die kleineren 100er dran. Oder in der Bucht findet sich was gutes...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

- Update - Der Test ist nun vorläufig fertig gestellt.

Jegliches Feedback, ob negativ oder positiv, ist willkommen


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

Wieviel hast du glecih nochmal für die Magnats bezahlt??

(Hab den Test noch nicht gelesen, bin aber grad dabei ^^)


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Wieviel hast du glecih nochmal für die Magnats bezahlt??
> 
> (Hab den Test noch nicht gelesen, bin aber grad dabei ^^)



ca. 100€/Paar kosten die bei Amazon, in einigen Elektromärkten gibts die Lautsprecher als neue Veröffentlichung unter der Bezeichnung "Monitor 250". Es sind aber die Monitor 220. Da kosten sie auch ca. 100€/Paar


----------



## > Devil-X < (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

Hab die gleichen wie du für 70 € mit Versand bekommen. Reicht für die Badanlage dicke aus und die P/L wird ja sicherlich gut sein. Ist bloß die Frage, wie cih die Technik vor der Luftfeuchte schütz...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*



Devil96 schrieb:


> Hab die gleichen wie du für 70 € mit Versand bekommen. Reicht für die Badanlage dicke aus und die P/L wird ja sicherlich gut sein. Ist bloß die Frage, wie cih die Technik vor der Luftfeuchte schütz...



70€ ist ein wirklich sehr guter Preis für die Lautsprecher, so günstig hab ich sie bisher nirgends gesehen.
Die LS könntest du mit einem imprägnierenden Schutzlack lackieren (die Membranen natürlich nicht mitlackieren ^^) damit das Holz an den Ecken und Kanten nicht aufquillt. Für die Schraubklemmen und Kabel gibts spezielle Tinkturen, die eine Oxidierung verhindern. Wie du den Verstärker schützen kannst ohne die Lüftung dabei zu beeinflussen weiß ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht.


----------



## > Devil-X < (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

Der Verstärker samt Tuner wird außerhalb vom Bad stehen, das ist also kein Problem. Mit Schutzlack wäre das natürlich eine Idee, mal schauen was mir so einfällt. 
PS: Die Magnat hab ich aus ebay, ca 1 1/2 Jahr alt, aber neuwertig - schreibt zumindest der Verkäufer. Ich werd mal n paar Bilder posten, wenn die da sind...


----------



## Tytator (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

Die Magnatboxen sind echt ihr Geld wert, hab die gleichen (nur andere Farbe) für 24€ bei Ebay ersteigert.  In Kombination mit anderen Magnatboxen und Subwoofer noch besser, vor allem benutze ich das Zeug zum Musikhören.

Als Verstärker wäre in dem Projekt hier kein Denon nötig gewesen, ein guter Dual CV 1xxx für 40€ aus der Bucht hätte das gleiche getan, wobei der wahrscheinlich auch noch so lange halten würde, trotz des Alters.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*



Tytator schrieb:


> Als Verstärker wäre in dem Projekt hier kein Denon nötig gewesen, ein guter Dual CV 1xxx für 40€ aus der Bucht hätte das gleiche getan, wobei der wahrscheinlich auch noch so lange halten würde, trotz des Alters.



Sicher ist der Denon für die Magnats eine Ecke "too much" aber die Magnats sind lediglich als Übergangslösung gedacht bis Geld für bessere Lautsprecher da ist. Von daher war der Denon eine Investiton in die Zukunft. Abgesehen davon halte ich von eBay-Käufen nicht viel, wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe, will ich wenigstens auch neuwertige Ware ^^
und die von die angesprochenen Dual CV 1xxx sehen mir auch einfach zu Retro aus


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

So die Magnat sind angekommen. Für 60 € kann man echt nicht meckern, die Verarbeitung ist schon super. Dr KLang ist ebenfalls ok, wenngleich Ich nur mal kurz reingehört hab


----------



## Tytator (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*



a_fire_inside_1988 schrieb:


> Sicher ist der Denon für die Magnats eine Ecke "too much" aber die Magnats sind lediglich als Übergangslösung gedacht bis Geld für bessere Lautsprecher da ist. Von daher war der Denon eine Investiton in die Zukunft. Abgesehen davon halte ich von eBay-Käufen nicht viel, wenn ich schon Geld ausgebe, will ich wenigstens auch neuwertige Ware ^^
> und die von die angesprochenen Dual CV 1xxx sehen mir auch einfach zu Retro aus



Ebay wird ja immer kontrovers diskutiert, kann nur aus Erfahrung sagen, dass ich da schon ziemlich viel Geld für Waren mit guter Qualität gespart hab.

Zu den Verstärkern: Aus technischer Sicht ist es ziemlich egal, wie die Dinger aussehen und wie alt sie sind. Vor 20 Jahren wurde fast genauso gutes Zeug im Stereobereich hergestellt, wie jetzt. Nur jetzt gibt es eben mehr Signal mit 5.1 usw, wo man dann neue Verstärker braucht.

Hab grade mein 2. Surroundsystem, aber das nächste Soundsystem wird wieder eins mit gutem Stereo, weil das zum Musikhören deutlich zweckmäßiger ist. Vielleicht mehrere Subwoofer, aber nur 2 Boxen.


----------



## > Devil-X < (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

@a_fire_inside: Der Bass ist bei mir ebenfalls schwammig, Abhilfe schafft das Zustopfen des BR Loches.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

@Devil: womit hast du zugestopft? Wie ist die Basswiedergabe mit zugestopftem BR-Loch? Ich hatte es mal mit einem Mikrofasertuch gemacht welches grad griffbereit war, aber das Ergebnis war mehr als dürftig ^^


----------



## > Devil-X < (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

Hab das BR Rohr herausgezogen und ganz komplex & hochprofessionell mit Klebeband abgedichtet. Ich musste das Rohr ja erstens wegen dem dröhnendem Bass dicht machen und zweitens wegen der Luftfeuhtigkeit im Bad. Aber das Ergebnis kann sich echt hören lassen. 

PS: Das BR Rohr ist ja  locker drin


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

@Devil: Habe das ganze jetzt mal getestet, war aber mit dem Ergebnis nicht wirklich zufrieden. Zwar hat der Bass etwas an Präzision gewonnen, jedoch hatte er ohne BR-Rohr kaum noch Druck...was ich auch so erwartet hatte.
Mit BR-Rohr spielt die Monitor220 dann doch etwas gefälliger für meinen Geschmack


----------



## > Devil-X < (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

Klanglich geht meine Rechnung auch leider nach etwas mehr hören nicht so auf. Mag daran liegern, dass die Dinger net auf Ohrhöhe liegen, sondern ca 2m über mir im Bad stehen. Zudem solls ja zwar gut klingen, aber in erster Linie sollte man einfach entspannen können... 
Den dröhnigen Bass kann Ich ja dank EQ locker wegregeln. Das BR-Rohr abdichten kann auch per Schaumstoff funktionieren, Ich denke das wäre die bessere Wahl für dich, bei mir gehts ja wie gesagt darum, dass keine Luftfeuchte reinkommt...
 Muss "nur" noch mal das Anschlussfeld schützen aber wie


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Denon DCD-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

*6. - Upgrade - Ortofon 2m red Tonabnehmer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nachdem ich meinen Plattenspieler wieder aufgestellt habe und die ersten Vinyl-Platten mit ihm hörte war schnell klar, dass das bereits montierte Audio Technica 3600L System zwar fürs Amateur-DJing ganz gut geeignet war aber mit einer guten Wiedergabe der Platten war nicht zu rechnen. Das 3600L spielte vor allem im Hochton recht aggressiv, und war nicht so recht in der Lage dem Klang Konturen zu geben.
Also informierte ich mich dann recht zügig über günstige Alternativen und kam so schließlich auf das Ortofon 2m red.
Das 7,2g schwere System mit elliptisch geschliffenem getipptem Diamanten wird zum Preis von ca. 80€  in einer quadratischen Box geliefert in der sich eine recht ansehnliche Plastik-"Vitrine" befindet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Lieferumfang gehören neben dem System selbst eine englisch sprachige Anleitung zur Montage und Pflege, eine Reinigungsbürste für die Nadel, die benötigten Montageschrauben sowie ein (zugegeben etwas unhandlicher) Schraubenzieher. Natürlich wird auch ein Nadelschutz mitgeliefert.

Die Montage des Systems ist denkbar einfach, die Justage erforderte (wie bei jedem anderen System auch) etwas Fingerspitzengefühl. Empfehlenswert für die richtige Justage ist eine Schablone die entweder im Vinylfachhandel gekauft oder in einschlägigen Foren heruntergeladen und ausgedruckt werden kann. Schließlich muss noch das Auflagegewicht auf die empfohlenen 1,8g und das Anti-Skating des Tonarms eingestellt werden. Eine Tonarmhöhenverstellung hat mein Plattenspieler leider nicht. Hier könnten dickere Filzmatten oder Abstandstücke zwischen Tonabnehmer und Headshell für Abhilfe sorgen.

Nach den ersten gehörten Platten fällt auf, dass das Ortofon-System einen großen Schritt befreiter als das 3600L spielt. Höhen werden gefälliger in das Stück eingebracht und vor allem der Tiefton spielt entfesselter. Wer also nach einem analytischen Klangbild sucht ist hier an der falschen Addresse. Das 2m red will Spaß vermitteln, schubst einem die Drums wie ein Donnergrollen entgegen, ohne dabei unpräzise zu wirken. Den sterilen Kickdrum einer CD wird man mit diesem System aber vergeblich suchen.
Die Verzerrungen gegen Plattenmitte kann das 2m red etwas besser kaschieren als es das Audio Technica-System noch vermochte, hörbar sind die Verzerrungen bei aufwendigen Stücken in Mitten-Nähe trotzdem noch. Das ist aber vielmehr ein Nachteil der gesamten Vinyltechnik als das man es dem Tonabnehmer als Fehler anrechnen könnte.

Für all jene, die immer mal wieder in einer ruhigen Stunde eine Platte auflegen wollen und der Musik entspannt lauschen wollen ist das Ortofon 2m red auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert. Es lässt die Platten erstaunlich frisch klingen ohne dabei zum Exzess auszuarten. Ein großer Vorteil des 2m-Systems ist die austauschbare Nadel. Diese kann innerhalb der 2m-Serie durch höherwertige Nadeln gewechselt werden um so ein noch besseres Klangerlebnis zu erfahren ohne dabei gleich eine komplette neue Nadel kaufen zu müssen.

Fazit: 
Das Ortofon 2m red ist ein gutes Mittelklasse-System für mittelschwere Tonarme ohne große Schwächen bei Rock- und Pop-Musik.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Denon DCD-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

Ich glaub für Plattenspieler bin Ich wohl etwas zu modern, begeistert mich nicht wirklich... Aber der CD Spaß ist ja auch so eine Sache...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Denon DCD-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*



> Devil-X < schrieb:


> Ich glaub für Plattenspieler bin Ich wohl etwas zu modern, begeistert mich nicht wirklich... Aber der CD Spaß ist ja auch so eine Sache...



womit du jetz aber nicht behaupten willst ich wäre altmodisch, oder?!


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: [Review] Denon PMA-510AE + Denon DCD-510AE + Magnat Monitor 220 - Einstieg in die HiFi-Welt*

*7. - Upgrade - Denon DCD-510AE CD-Player*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da mein alter DVD-Player (Philips DVP3142) irgendwie so garnicht in das Bild einer anspruchsvollen HiFi-Anlage passte musste als nächstes der CD-Player angeschafft werden. Aufgrund meiner Verstärkerwahl griff ich da logischerweise zu einem Denon-Produkt. Anfangs überlegte ich noch etwas hin und her ob für mich der DCD-510AE reicht oder es doch der immerhin fast 150€ teurere DCD-710AE werden sollte. Der DCD-710AE verfügt gegenüber dem 510er vor allem über eine aufwändigere D/A-Wandlung mit Denon-ALPHA-Processing, AL24-Processing und einem hochpräzisen Master Clock Oscillator. Der D/A-Wandler selbst ist bei beiden Geräten identisch, es handelt sich um einen Burr Brown PCM1791 24bit 192kHz.
Zusätzlich verfügt der 710er über einen USB-Eingang an der Front um einen USB-Stick oder Mp3-Player anschließen zu können sowie eine Pitchregelung mit einem Pitchbereich von ± 12%. In allen anderen Punkten sind die beiden Player gleichwertig.
Auf den zusätzlichen Schnick-Schnack in Form von USB-Schnittstelle und Pitch-Regelung kann ich getrost verzichten, einzig die aufwändigere Signalverarbeitung reizte mich. So ließ ich es mir nicht nehmen, beide Geräte in einem Elektro-Großmarkt in der Leipziger Innenstadt näher unter die Lupe zu nehmen und vor allem probezuhören, selbstverständlich mit eigenen mitgebrachten CDs.

Das Ergebnis fiel dann für mich eher ernüchternd aus, für meine (Holz?)-Ohren klangen beide CD-Player absolut identisch. Ich konnte absolut keinen Unterschied zwischen der normalen D/A-Wandlung vom 510AE und der AL24- und ALPHA-Processing aufgepimpten Wandlung heraushören. Das spiegelt sich auch in den technischen Daten wider, die zwar nicht identisch, aber doch ziemlich ähnlich aussehen. So stehen einem 98dB umfassenden Dynamikumfang des 510AE ganze 100dB beim 710AE entgegen. Genauso verhält es sich auch beim Rauschspannungsabstand (105dB beim 510AE gegen 110dB beim 710AE) und dem Klirrfaktor (0,003%/1kHz beim 510AE gegen 0,0025%/1kHz beim 710AE). Dafür verbraucht der 710er fast das Doppelte im Betrieb (13W gegen 22W).

Mit diesem Test als mentale Rückendeckung fiel mir dann die Entscheidung zugunsten des DCD-510AE auch deutlich leichter.

Den Player bestellte ich dann aufgrund des günstigeren Preises (199€) bei meinem Online-Denon-Vertragshändler, wodurch ich sogar noch ein zusätzliches Jahr Garantie bekomme. Das Paket kam wie üblich am übernächsten Tag sicher bei mir an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zum Player wird die Betriebsanleitung, die Fernbedienung sowie ein Cinch-Kabel mitgeliefert, also alles was man braucht um den Player sofort in Betrieb zu nehmen.
Nach einer einstündigen Akklimatisierungsphase baute ich den Player dann in meine Anlage ein, der Player wurde analog mit einem Standard-Cinch-Kabel mit dem Verstärker verbunden.

*Und damit komme ich auch zum Hauptargument für meine Kaufentscheidung:*

Der DCD-510AE passt natürlich optisch grandios zum Denon PMA-510AE, alles sieht wie aus einem Guss aus. Der DCD-510AE macht einen ebenso hochwertigen Eindruck wie der Verstärker, die Haptik ist genauso grandios.
Nur die CD-Lade macht da eine kleine Ausnahme, die Frontabdeckung besteht aus lackierter Plastik, die Lade selbst aus einem schwarzen Kunststoff mit einer etwas weicheren Oberfläche. CD-Laden mit Samt-Überzug und aus Vollmetall sind erst in deutlich höheren Preisklassen zu finden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wieder gibt es ein paar Bilder vom Innenleben des Denon DCD-510AE:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*
Zum Klang: *

Hier lässt sich eigentlich nicht viel sagen, der DCD-510AE klingt sauber, verzerrt nicht, rauscht nicht, spielt neutral. So wie man es von einem Quellgerät erwartet. Der Klang wäre also nicht unbedingt ein Kaufargument für einen teuren CD-Player. Das können heutzutage billigere 50€-Geräte sicher genauso gut. Aber darum ging es mir auch nicht.

*Zur Handhabung:*

Der DCD-510AE lässt sich in jeder Situation intuitiv bedienen.
Die Einlesezeit für Audio-CDs liegt bei ca. 5 Sekunden, bei Mp3-CDs dauert es ungefähr 10 Sekunden bis der Player Spielbereit ist. Das sind sicher keine Top-Werte, ein älteres Marantz-Modell eines Freundes schafft das in maximal 2 Sekunden. Aber zumindest ist er nicht langsamer als mein alter DVD-Player, der brauchte in etwa genauso lange.
Nach einem Druck auf die Play-Taste legt der DCD-510AE dann aber sehr rasch und ohne größere Verzögerung los. Das Laufwerk ist leise hörbar, wenn man sich direkt vor dem Gerät befindet und noch keine Musik ertönt. Im Normalbetrieb kann man davon aber nichts mehr wahrnehmen. Der Titelsprung erfolgt unverzüglich, genau wie die Pause-Funktion.
Weiterhin bietet der Player die Möglichkeit der programmierten Wiedergabe von bis zu 25 Titeln, es funktioniert, aber ich brauche es nicht. 
Der Kopfhörerausgang ist wie beim PMA-510 über eine 6,3mm vergoldete Stereo-Klinken-Buchse realisiert und kann mit einem kleinen Drehknopf in der Lautstärke reguliert werden. Der Klang über Kopfhörer ist sehr gut, kein Rauschen, neutraler, unangestrengter Klang.
Für das Musik-Genießen in gedämpfter Atmosphäre kann das Display in drei Stufen gedimmt werden, von ganz hell bis komplett aus.
Der Denon DCD-510AE kann, sofern vorhanden, fast komplett mit der Fernbedienung des PMA-510AE gesteuert werden, lediglich auf die Display-Steuerung muss man mit der PMA-Fernbedienung verzichten.

Ein kleines Manko gibt es dann aber noch: der Denon DCD-510AE kann keinen CD-Text lesen, also die Titelinformationen von Audio-CDs, wenn vorhanden. Das hätte man in dieser Preisklasse eigentlich schon erwarten können.
Für mich kein wirklicher Nachteil, aber trotzdem erwähnenswert:
Der Player hat keinen Stand-By-Modus sondern nur einen Netzschalter. Da ich ihn aber sowieso über den AC-Ausgang des PMA-510AE angeschlossen habe und er sich somit automatisch mit dem Verstärker ein und ausschaltet ist das für mich mehr Vor- als Nachteil.


Fazit:
Für 199€ ist der Denon DCD-510AE ein grundsolider CD-Player mit einer außerordentlich hochwertigen Optik und Haptik. Dafür bietet er aber weniger Features als die meisten anderen Player in seiner Preisklasse (Sony bietet für 190€ z.B. einen SACD-Player an).
Das, wofür er gebaut wurde, macht der DCD-510AE aber mit bravur und zuverlässig.


----------



## nfsgame (31. Januar 2010)

Deine Denonkombi sieht ja lecker aus  .


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Januar 2010)

@Afi: Bist ja nicht altmodisch, eher nostalgisch *grins*

Der DCD 710 sollte mein CD-Player werden, aber irgendwie bekomm Ich grade kin Geld zusammen  Deswegen steht mein Subwoofer auch bei ebay zum verschachern da. Auch die RF 82 werden irgendwann mal in Bares umgemünzt, um endlich was richtig dickes zu Holen. Entweder die RF 63 oder gleich die 83er...


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (31. Januar 2010)

@nfsgame: vielen dank für die Blumen!  

@Devil: und nostalgisch klingt jetzt besser? 

hat denn dein AVR1909 eigentlich eine Alu-Front oder nur diese Plastik-Front wie der 1610? Wenn das der Fall wäre würde der DCD710 den AVR optisch ziemlich deklassieren 
Warum nutzt du nicht erstmal deine PS3 als CD-Player bevor du deine Klipsch verschacherst? Dachte du wolltest dir mit den Teilen ein 5.1-System zusammenbasteln...das macht sich ja ohne Sub dann doch iwie doof.

@ein Mod: wäre es vllt. möglich den Thread anzupinnen? Oder ist er das nicht wert?  ich denke, so eine Stereo-Kombi wie die meine könnte einigen Leute eine recht gute Alternative zu einem Motiv2 oder ähnlichem sein.


----------



## > Devil-X < (31. Januar 2010)

Nostalgisch klingt eleganter, findest du nicht?

Der Sub ist eh schon weg, denk Ich mal... Bin zur Zeit finanziell ziemlich in Schwulitäten geraten, hab zwar noch genug Bares, aber dennoch. Zudem hab ich mich mal von Werner Enge beraten lassen, der meinte auch dass ein Stereo System das Beste ist. 
Die 83er oder die 63er sind für mich die beste Wahl, um Musik zu genießen... Stereo ist mir viel wichtiger als Heimkino, ergo ist der Sub auch nicht wirklich nützlich. Dennoch klingen die RF 82 hervorragend und sind das Geld wirklich wert, aber die Droge Hifi lässt mich nicht los.

Klar bau Ich mir Irgendwann mal ein 5.2 Set zusammen, aber wenn dann richtig. . Unter dem RT 10 D gehts nicht los, der RC 64 wird der Center und die Rears die RS 62  Aber dank Auto & Co. geht viel Geld weg, wenn die Bremsen mal eben 200 € verschlucken xD

Der 1909 hat noch ne Plasteikfront... Da hat Denon an der falschen Stelle gespart. Dafür featuremäßig ordentlich was in die Waagschale gelegt. Ach und: der CD Player ist mir Wurscht, da hol Ich mir sowieso lieber ein altes Highend Modell, aber der CD Player ist Zur Zeit eh das Unwichtigste  (Zudem das Geld vom Sub sofort für die 63 oder die 83 er weggelegt wird ^^)


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. März 2010)

Sehr schönes Review!   Ich werd hier völlig angesteckt! 

Die Komponenten sind ha hinsichtlich des P/L noch sehr gut vertretbart..^^ Ich Überlege schon meine Edifier wieder bei eby rein zustellen..^^ Vl steig ich nächstes Jahr oder so auch auf was Ordentliches um. 

By the way: Was ist von diesem Verstärker zu halten? Gibt es da grundlegende Sachen, auf die man achten sollte?
Bei der Auswahl der Boxen sollte man darauf achten, dass ein Möglichst weites Spektrum (z.B.25-40000Hz) abgedeckt ist? 
Z.B. diese Magnatlautsprecher (30Hz-55000Hz)?  Dann wird das ganz aber ganz schön teuer, aber so ich mich kenne, wird's früher oder später darauf hnaus laufen..^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2010)

Hi Kai ^^

also der Pioneer-Verstärker ist auch ein gutes Gerät in dieser Preisklasse, den kannst du auch bedenkenlos nehmen.
Die Angabe des Frequenzspektrums ist ziemlich egal da sie eh nicht stimmen. Ein kleiner Kompaktlautsprecher kommt niemals auf 30Hz bei max -3db. Er schafft die 30Hz zwar theoretisch noch, allerdings so leise, das man es nicht hört. Ein realistischer Wert bei Kompaktlautsprechern sind so 60-80Hz bei -3dB.
Nach oben hin ist das Frequentspektrum sogar total egal, da der Mensch selbst als Säugling maximal bis 20000Hz hören kann, mit dem Alter wird das schlechter, ein Erwachsener kann durchschnittlich noch bis 12000Hz hören. Und so hoch kommt nun wirklich jeder Lautsprecher.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. März 2010)

> Hi Kai ^^


ja ich weiß -reimt sich.. ^^

Danke schonmal. Ja, also ich muss noch einiges aufholen in Sachend Sound. ^^

Wonach geht man denn dann bei der Lautsprecherwahl? Nur nach Tests/Reviews?
Und reichen 2 Lautsprächer um auch die tiefen ordentlich wiedergeben zu können? Muss da nicht zwangsweise ein Subwoofer her oder gleich 2 sehr große teure Lautsprecher?


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2010)

> Wonach geht man denn dann bei der Lautsprecherwahl? Nur nach Tests/Reviews?
> Und reichen 2 Lautsprächer um auch die tiefen ordentlich wiedergeben zu können? Muss da nicht zwangsweise ein Subwoofer her oder gleich 2 sehr große teure Lautsprecher?



Beim Lautsprecherkauf gehst du am besten nur nach dem eigenen Gehör. Nur dadurch kannst du herausfinden welcher Lautsprecher dir gut vom Klang gefällt. UNd das Probehören machst du am besten in den eigenen vier Wänden, denn der Raum hat einen großen Einfluss auf die Akustik. Also immer ein Rückgaberecht bei Nichtgefallen aushandeln. Beim Bezug per Internet ist das ja dank 14-Tage Rückgaberecht sowieso kein Thema.
Ob 2 Kompaktlautsprecher für den Tiefton ausreichen hängt von der Aufstellung ab. Wenn die Lautsprecher Bass-Reflex-Öffnungen nach hinten haben kannst du mit einer wandnahen Aufstellung einen starken Tiefton hinbekommen, der dann allerdings etwas unpräzise sein kann.
Den besten Tiefton bekommst du aber mit Standlautsprechern mit großen Tieftönern hin.
Von Subwoofern würde ich im Stereo-Bereich eher abraten da dadurch die Homogenität des Klanges leidet. Ein guter Standlautsprecher klingt da wirklich besser.
Aber für Räume bis 15m² reichen Kompakt-Lautsprecher mit 17cm-Tieftönern in der Regel voll aus.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. März 2010)

> Beim Lautsprecherkauf gehst du am besten nur nach dem eigenen Gehör. Nur dadurch kannst du herausfinden welcher Lautsprecher dir gut vom Klang gefällt. UNd das Probehören machst du am besten in den eigenen vier Wänden, denn der Raum hat einen großen Einfluss auf die Akustik. Also immer ein Rückgaberecht bei Nichtgefallen aushandeln. Beim Bezug per Internet ist das ja dank 14-Tage Rückgaberecht sowieso kein Thema.


 Ist natürlich auch mit viel Zeit verbunden sowas. Gibt's da keine Fachgeschäfte zum Probe hören? Mediamartk etc? => nur hören versteht sich.. 

Hättest du evtl Beispiele für Boxen für eine Fläche bis 18-20m²? Also, welche mit ordentlich Druck, sodass man den Sub ganz weglassen kann. 

Brauchst nicht sofort raussuchen/posten, wenn du gerade keine Zeit hast.^^ Ich bin noch 30min hier und dann muss ich los.  also kein Stress! ich weiß, ich habe viele Fragen


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2010)

im Mediamarkt würde ich eher nicht probehören. Die haben dort absolut null Ahnung von HiFi und können die Lautsprecher nichtmal richtig aufstellen. Es gibt aber in jeder größeren Stadt HiFi-Läden wo man auch vernünftiges Personal treffen kann, da muss man nur aufpassen, dass die einem nix teures aufschwatzen.
Bei 18-20m² denke ich, tun es ein paar große Kompakt-LS. Empfehlenswert wären da die zum Beispiel die Nubert NuBox 381. Da bekommst du für dein Geld wirklich etwas geboten


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (8. März 2010)

kann man die auch irgendwo kaufen?^^ geizhals spuckt da nichts aus..^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (8. März 2010)

Nubert ist ein Direktvertrieb wie Teufel. Die Lautsprecher kannst du also nur direkt auf der Website von Nubert kaufen.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. März 2010)

Nubert ist ein Direktversender wie Teufel.  > Nubert - nuBox 381 Kompaktlautsprecher

Ergo gibt es die nur dort.

Wenn Kompakt + Tiefgang und Pegel, dann Nubert.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (10. März 2010)

gut zu wissen.  Thanks! 

edit: 190€ eine Box? die sind dann aber für die Ewigkeit, oder? Puh dann bin ich bei ner vernünfitgen Anlage bei insgesamt über 500€..^^ ok, ich hab noch etwas Zeit bis dahin, solange komme ich erstmal mit den Edifier aus.. ^^


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (10. März 2010)

190€ pro Box ist noch relativ günstig  und die dafür gebotene Qualität rechtfertigt den Preis auf jeden Fall. Wenn man Lautsprecher gut behandelt halten die durchaus ein paar Jahrzehnte.Die Frage ist dann nur ob man in dieser Zeit nicht wieder gierig wird und etwas noch besseres will


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (13. April 2010)

So, mal wieder ein kleineres Update...ich habe Bilder vom Innenleben des Denon PMA-510AE und des Denon DCD-510AE hinzugefügt, damit man sich ein Bild von der verbauten Technik machen kann.


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2010)

Schönes Review!

Da hat Denon aber mal wieder tolle Einstiegsprodukte hergestellt.

Ich habe einen Denon PMA-1500AE und einen DCD-710AE und bin auch völlig zufrieden.
Was mir besonders gefällt bei Denon, wie du auch schon in deinem Review geschrieben hast, ist die Optik, der Klang, die Haptik und Qualität!

Viel Spaß noch mit deinen Komponenten!


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Mai 2010)

Werden die Magnat 220 eigentlich nicht mehr gebaut/verkauft? 

Bei Geizhals finde ich sie nicht. Nur die 200er, nicht 220er. Diese sehen aber auch optisch ander aus. Die Quantum 551er kommen den 220er noch am nächsten. 

Grüße


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Mai 2010)

Die Supreme Serie ist der indirekte Nachfolger der Monitor Serie.


----------



## The_Freak (28. Mai 2010)

Mh die Monitor 220'er sind meines Wissens nach die Vorgänger von den 200'ern und werden, glaub ich, seit 2008 nicht mehr gebaut. Die 551'er sind nicht wie die 220'er!
Die haben nur einen 11cm Tiefmitteltöner und sind kleiner! Geizhals hat da falsche Angaben!
Wenn dann sind die 553'er von den Chassis her den 220'ern am ähnlichsten, dürften aber besser klingen, haben glaub ich nen besseren Hochtöner.


edit:
devil war schneller >: ]


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Mai 2010)

Danke euch beiden! 

Momentan habe ich 2 Pioneer StandLS, einen Canton AS 10 Subwoofer und einen Pioneer Amplifier A 335 ( *Bild* (dies ist nicht die Aktuelle Aufstellung der Sub steht nicht mehr in der Ecke und die StandLS kommen bald auf den Boden) ). 

Ich bin mit dem Sound sehr zu frieden, allerdings möchte ich mir bald einen Onkyo TX-SR507EB 5.1 gönnen, damit ich ersten ne Fernbedienung habe, zweitens die Option weiter Boxen zwecks Dolby nachzurüsten.

Wären die Magnat interessant für mich?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Mai 2010)

Lieber ein gutes Stereo als ein schlechtes 5.1. Je nach dem, wie deine Gefälligkeiten liegen solltest du erst Stereo vollenden oder 5.1 seicht ausbauen. Allerdings sollte man bei Mehrkanalsetups nie die Lautsprecher mischen, bis auf den Subwoofer, da jene sehr unempfindlich sind.

Am besten du verschacherst die Pioneer und gönnst dir ein 5.1 Set aus der Magnat Supreme Serie. P/L wäre top.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Mai 2010)

In vielen Elektromärkten gibt es die Magnat Monitor 220 jetzt unter dem Namen Magnat Monitor 250. Das sind genau die gleichen Lautsprecher. Oder du greifst zum Nachfolger Magnat Monitor Supreme 200.
Klanglich sind die Magnats für ihren geringen Preis (meine haben 90€/Paar gekostet) wirklich herausragend. Sie haben zwar, wie bei Kompakt-LS auch zu erwarten, nicht den besten Tiefgang, spielen aber ansonsten sehr klar und differenziert.
Also wer nicht mehr Geld für Lautsprecher ausgeben will, dem kann ich die Magnats unbedingt empfehlen. Das sind wirklich klasse Lautsprecher für ihren Preis.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Mai 2010)

Achso, ich dachte man kann die Boxen mischen..  
Schade ich dachte, ich hole mir die Magnat einfach für hinten und vorne noch einen Frontspeaker..^^

Das mit dem Verkaufen finde ich schwer, weil ich nicht weiß wo ich nen passenden Karton herbekommen sollte..^^ Mir gefallen die Boxen ja an sich. :/  Da muss ich mir dann mal was überlegen.

Den Receiver könnte ich ja schon kaufen, ich denke ein paar Euro bekomme ich noch für den A 335 und für meine Edefier S530, dann müsste ich schon fast den Onkyo Receiver raushaben. Gibt es eigentlich Alternativen in der Preisklasse 170-240€?


----------



## > Devil-X < (28. Mai 2010)

Schau dich auf den Gebrauchtmarkt alá eba mal nach dem Denon 1909 oder 1709 um. Klasse Geräte, welche durch ihr Alter inen hohen Wertverlust besitzen. Besonders der 1909 ist ne Empfehlung wert.

Mischen geht auch, aber klanglich totale Nullnummer.

@A_f_i: "herausragend" ist schon etwas zu hoch gegriffen, aber gut ist das P/L wirklich


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Mai 2010)

Vermischen kann man das schon, nur sollte man drauf achten das die Lautsprecher ne ähnliche klangcharakteristik haben, sonst klingts nich so pralle. Ich hab ja auch ne mischbestückung im 5.1 und das klingt auch verdammt gut im Surround betrieb, wichtig is auch das man am AVR alles schön anpassen kann, bei mir ist es z.b so das ich für Center Front / Rear, sowie für die Rearspeaker nen EQ hab damit man den klang an die Frontspeaker anpassen kann, wenn man das gescheit einstellt, dann klingt auch ne mischbestückung hervorragend. 
Nullnummer würd ich das auf garkeinen fall nennen bei mir


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Mai 2010)

> @A_f_i: "herausragend" ist schon etwas zu hoch gegriffen, aber gut ist das P/L wirklich



Also ich habe zumindest im Preisbereich bis 100€/Paar noch keine besseren passiven Lautsprecher gehört....von daher ragen sie für mich schon aus der Masse raus ^^ Aber du hast natürlich recht, es gibt noch weitaus bessere Lautsprecher jenseits der 100€-Marke...die Magnats sind ja bei mir auch nicht für die Ewigkeit gedacht.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Mai 2010)

> Besonders der 1909 ist ne Empfehlung wert.


Danke, werd ich mal beoabchten. Aber für meinem Preisrahmen wird's dennoch knapp werden.



> Vermischen kann man das schon, nur sollte man drauf achten das die Lautsprecher ne *ähnliche klangcharakteristik* haben, sonst klingts nich so pralle.


Was meinst du genau damit? Ich hab echt kein Gehör dafür. 

Ich merke nur, dass sich mein aktuelles System subjektiv angenehm klar anhört und der Sound ziemlich realistisch klingt (ich weiß, dass es mit Sicherheit 1000mal bessere Systeme gibt..), mehr Klangqualität bräuchte ich nicht. Nur 3 weitere Boxen..^^

Ich gibt es den eine Frequenzweiche für die Lautsprecher im AV. Den Subwoofer z.B. habe ich am Sub selbst auf <80Hz gestellt. Kann man ähliches im AV Receiver einstellen? 

Reichten für die beiden Rearspeaker nicht was "kleines" wie die Magnat 200. Und als Front ebenfalls den entsprechenden von Magnat? 

Grüße


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Mai 2010)

> Ich gibt es den eine Frequenzweiche für die Lautsprecher im AV. Den Subwoofer z.B. habe ich am Sub selbst auf <80Hz gestellt. Kann man ähliches im AV Receiver einstellen?



Ja, bei Receivern wie den Denons oder den Onkyos kann man die Trennfrequenz vom Subwoofer-Ausgang einstellen. 



> Reichten für die beiden Rearspeaker nicht was "kleines" wie die Magnat 200. Und als Front ebenfalls den entsprechenden von Magnat?



Für die Rear-Kanäle reichen auf jeden Fall kleine Regallautsprecher, wirklich viel Sound kommt ja aus den Rear-Kanälen sowieso nie. Und wenn du keine sehr hohen Pegel fahren willst reichen für Front eigtl auch Kompakte wenn du einen Subwoofer einsetzen willst. Nur klingen bei Musik Standlautsprecher immer nochmal ne ganze Ecke homogener als Kompakte+Subwoofer, von daher würde ich für die Frontkanäle zu Standlautsprechern raten.

Und was die ähnliche klangcharakteristik angeht...ich bin der Meinung, dass man beim Film die Unterschiede zwischen verschiedenen Lautsprechern und deren Charakteristik sowieso nicht so stark heraushört, das liegt ganz einfach an den Geräuschen bei Filmen. Man sollte nur darauf achten, dass man keine analytischen Lautsprecher mit extrem warmen Lautsprechern zusammen benutzt.
Ich habe bisher keinen Film gesehen (bzw. gehört) bei dem mich die Rear-Effekte wirklich restlos überzeugt haben, deshalb tendiere ich immer dazu am ehesten bei den Rears zu sparen. Am wichtigsten in einer 5.1-Anlage ist für mich immer der Center. Da sollte man schon was potentes mit dem nötigen Tiefgang nehmen, denn über den Center werden ja die Stimmen gespielt, und da hat mich bisher kein Center wirklich begeistert. Die Stimmen klingen irgendwie immer "unecht"...selbst im Kino. Der beste Center den ich bisher gehört habe war der Monitor Audio Silver RX Center. Da hatte man noch am ehesten das Gefühl, die Stimme wäre echt. 
Aber ich schweife ab....


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Mai 2010)

> Monitor Audio Silver RX Center


 Joa, auch ganz stolzer Preis..^^

Also wenn ich für Filme 5.1 haben möchte. Dann haben meine Standlautsprecher nur noch einen geringen Effelt, da das meiste über den Frontspeaker läuft?  -> dann bleib ich ja lieber bei Stereo + den Sub für Filme.. Hmm.. :/


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (28. Mai 2010)

Naja, Geräusche, Musik usw. werden schon noch über Front R/L wiedergegeben, nur die Sprache halt über den Center. Aber da macht sich ein schlecht klingender Lautsprecher als aller erstes bemerkbar in Filmen. Viele Receiver bieten aber auch Speaker A/B an, also zwei Ausgänge für Frontlautsprecher, du könntest also für Filmgenuss ringsrum Kompaktlautsprecher installieren und die Standlautsprecher für die Musik behalten.


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Mai 2010)

Mit Charakteristik meine ich auch den Wirkungsgrad, die Lautsprecher sollten schon alle realtiv gleiche lautstärke haben, grad bei Surround, z.b wenn ein Helikopter über dich wegfliegt macht sich ne unterschiedliche charakteristik schon bemerkbar. Am besten merkt man das bei nem Testgeräusch was sich im kreis bewegt, hier sollten sich alle lautsprecher gleich anhören, das kann sonst schon bisl nervig werden und klingt auch nicht so realistisch dann.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Mai 2010)

> Mit Charakteristik meine ich auch den Wirkungsgrad, die Lautsprecher  sollten schon alle realtiv gleiche lautstärke haben, grad bei Surround,  z.b wenn ein Helikopter über dich wegfliegt macht sich ne  unterschiedliche charakteristik schon bemerkbar. Am besten merkt man das  bei nem Testgeräusch was sich im kreis bewegt, hier sollten sich alle  lautsprecher gleich anhören, das kann sonst schon bisl nervig werden und  klingt auch nicht so realistisch dann.


Achso, danke! 

Dann könnte ich es vl so machen ->


> iele Receiver bieten aber auch Speaker A/B an, also zwei Ausgänge für  Frontlautsprecher, du könntest also für Filmgenuss ringsrum  Kompaktlautsprecher installieren und die Standlautsprecher für die Musik  behalten.


Hmm auch ne gute Idee.  Aber ich muss dann doch erstmal meine Finanzen im Auge behalten. Es werden noch ein paar andere Anschaffungen nötig..^^


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Mai 2010)

Jap mit Speaker A/B hab ich es auch, nur bei mir aus etwas anderen gründen *g*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (28. Mai 2010)

aus welchen?


----------



## Gast12348 (28. Mai 2010)

Nuja für filme hab ich 2 Säulenboxen als Frontspeaker Links und Rechts neben der Leinwand hängen, und meine hörerposition zum Musikhören und Musizieren ist ein wenig anders, so hab ich nen besseres Stereodreieck beim Musikhören, zumal meine Standboxen für Filme eigentlich völlig überdimensioniert sind, und 40kg monster lassen sich so schwer an die Wand hängen *g*


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (29. Mai 2010)

Okay...^^ Hast du auch schonmal hier pics gepostet?


----------



## Gast12348 (29. Mai 2010)

Ja hab ich, aber noch von meiner alten bude. Ich hab die Leinwand eh im moment nur provisorisch hängen sieht bisl blöd aus mir ist das holz ausgegangen für den rahmen. Daher mach ich davon besser mal noch keine bilder, bevor die eher zur belustigung dienen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. Juni 2010)

*Genial am pc!!*

So ich hab die Magnat Monitor 220 mal mit in Schlafzimmer genommen und dort per Pioneer A 335 an den PC angeschlossen. 

WowwwWW!!   Welch ein Sound. 1000mal besser als das Edifier S530 2.1, auch der Bass ist am PC viel krasser. Der ist fetter als beim Edifier, welches sich dafür eine Subs behilft.. 

Ich hab die Lautspräche frei auf dem Schreibtisch positioniert und leicht nach aussen gedreht. Jetzt möcht ich evtl doch nochmal Lautsprecher für den PC. 

Ich habe auf Youtube den Soundtack von Armand Ama zum Film Home gehört("HOME - Home part 1"). Genial!! Sorry bin etwas euphorisiert von dem Klangerlebnis, obwohl es über youtube lief.


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (25. Juni 2010)

freut mich dass sie dir so gut gefallen  sind aber auch wirklich sehr gute LS für ihren Preis


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juni 2010)

Dann musste dir mal Peter Fox mit seinem Album Stadtaffe mal bei den Klipsch reinziehen... Immer wiedre geil was die Lautsprecher da für Dynamik entwickeln.


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (25. Juni 2010)

Jo, hab leider gerade kein Klipsch da zum hören..^^ 

Das ist ja vom Gedanke sehr gut (vorbildlich) von Peter Vox, da mit dem Ochester zu arbeiten, aber die Musik ist nicht ganz mein Fall. 

The Kooks gefallen mir aktuell ganz gut.


----------



## > Devil-X < (25. Juni 2010)

Ich find die Musik spitze. Aber hat jeder seinen Geschmack.


----------

